# RecipeDB - Dragon Ale



## Fatgodzilla (7/12/09)

Dragon Ale  Ale - Irish Red Ale  All Grain                      Brewer's Notes As entered into the 2009 Qld Case Swap. Yeast used was WhiteLabs 862 - Cry Havoc yeast (not in the Recipes lists). A smidgen of powdered chilli powder was added to the bottle with the carbonation sugar to add a bit of bite.   Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      2 kg Weyermann Smoked    2 kg Weyermann Vienna    0.5 kg TF Roasted Rye Malt    0.13 kg Weyermann Carared    0.12 kg JWM Wheat Malt    0.07 kg Weyermann Carafa Special II       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      45 g Liberty (Pellet, 4.3AA%, 60mins)    25 g Liberty (Pellet, 4.3AA%, 25mins)       Yeast     1000 ml White Labs WLP940 - Mexican Lager         23L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.048 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.013 (calc)   Bitterness 30.3 IBU   Efficiency 75%   Alcohol 4.54%   Colour 36 EBC   Batch Size 23L     Fermentation   Primary 7 days   Secondary 7 days   Conditioning 4 days


----------



## manticle (7/12/09)

A spicy rauchbier? Sounds sexy.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (7/12/09)

manticle said:


> A spicy rauchbier? Sounds sexy.




or a smoky red ale with bite. Its not everyone's cup of tea, but the type of free range beer I like to put into case swaps.


----------



## manticle (7/12/09)

I like beer, I like smoked things and I like chilli so I may have to give something like this a go. I may add more chilli.

Your Irish red was a winner in the manticle house so I expcet good things.


----------



## bum (7/12/09)

May bash one of these out once I can work out how to make a beer I'm happy with. Really want to put down something with a smoke character similar to that of Schlenferia - will this be a good starting point?

May I ask why the two separate listings of the smoked malt?


----------



## bradsbrew (7/12/09)

bum said:


> May I ask why the two separate listings of the smoked malt?



He's a NSW accountant and cant count past 2 :lol: :lol: . Sorry fatz there was a line that couldnt be missed. Just like a NSW try line.


----------



## Muggus (7/12/09)

Woah, hold the phone, Fatz brewed a smoked beer red beer with chilli in it!?
Does Barls know you've brewed this, mate? This sounds more like one of his concoctions!


----------



## Fatgodzilla (8/12/09)

bum said:


> May bash one of these out once I can work out how to make a beer I'm happy with. Really want to put down something with a smoke character similar to that of Schlenferia - will this be a good starting point?
> 
> May I ask why the two separate listings of the smoked malt?





Sorry lads, have fixed that. Was 2kg of Wey Vienna Malt.




> He's a NSW accountant and cant count past 2 . Sorry fatz there was a line that couldnt be missed. Just like a NSW try line.



Thank you Brad .. you'll keep. Actually, if you live by the sword, you got to expect to be cut sometimes, so I'll allow you that one. AND ONLY ONE ! :icon_chickcheers: 




> Woah, hold the phone, Fatz brewed a smoked red beer with chilli in it!? Does Barls know you've brewed this, mate? This sounds more like one of his concoctions!



Barls wouldn't brew this, no fruit in it ! Besides, it was only for Queenslanders. Wait till you see what I'm thinking of putting into the NSW July 2010 case swap !

Actually, there's an idea for a special case swap - chilli / ginger / any other spice ?


----------



## bum (8/12/09)

Some onion/garlic hops might be nice with that! h34r:


----------

